# Boxing Gym Question



## OhioBuckeye (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey all. There is a new boxing gym located very close to my house and I'm interested in possibly getting some workouts in with boxing.  I'm currently doing Kickboxing (It's a cardio type but with real bags and it's a rough workout, not your typcical gym included group class. They specialize in these kickboxing workouts at this location).  Also I'm taking Krav Maga.

I would like to incorporate boxing 1 to 2 x per week.

My issue is I visited the gym and they only have one ring.  And honetly I should of asked more questions but I just basically watched.  My concern is how with one ring is it ever possible to insure you'll get ring time?  With my Krav and Kickboxing it's a set time and away you go.  The boxing seems like I'd get frustrated waiting to get sparring time.

How are others boxing gyms?  similar issues?


----------



## Omar B (Aug 1, 2009)

One ring is fine, you are not going to be spending that much time sparring, maybe 20 mins per visit.  either way, most of your workout will be outside the ring on heavy bags, speed bags, jump rope (and other movement drills) as well as work on your form with the coach.  Believe me, there's a lot to work on other than just sparring.


----------



## jarrod (Aug 1, 2009)

i've even gotten top notch coaching at places with no rings.  it shouldn't be a problem.  

jf


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 1, 2009)

Ask the coach there.  He will tell you how much ring time you will get in his gym.

AoG


----------



## searcher (Aug 1, 2009)

When I had my boxing club, I only had one ring and it was more then enough for the fighters I had there.    Most were working the bags and mitts, then they would trade out on who was sparring.

It worked well for us and works well for gyms that are just starting or those with limited $$$.


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 2, 2009)

Focus on technique, conditioning and do well in your drills.  Ring time is irrelevant if you aren't good at boxing to begin with.  When you get good, then you can worry about challenging yourself against people of your skill level.

That being said, sparring early on is important but if you're not spending 100% of the time in the ring, don't worry:  even professional boxers don't spar all the time.


----------



## Harald (May 17, 2010)

Some of the best, most legendary boxing gyms in the world only have one ring. 

And I've trained at a few gyms that didn't even have one... So I wouldn't sweat it if I were you.


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

At a good boxing school you'll develop your sparring skill fast - you'll be eating up TKD fast!


----------

